# Why are some passengers showing up with fake names?



## Newcastle (Jan 9, 2015)

Why are some passengers showing up with fake names? In the last two days of driving i've been having passengers showing up on screen with names other than their first name. I thought that one of (maybe the only) protection we had as drivers was that the name had to match the credit card. Last night i got pinged from a sort of bad neighborhood. Normal name, then he cancelled. Right away i get pinged from the same location with a name in all caps like "TEAMDOUBLEJZ". I cancelled because the whole thing seemed not worth it. I've had a couple off other pax that i did pick up that had their email address show up. Is this normal?


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Jo


Newcastle said:


> Why are some passengers showing up with fake names? In the last two days of driving i've been having passengers showing up on screen with names other than their first name. I thought that one of (maybe the only) protection we had as drivers was that the name had to match the credit card. Last night i got pinged from a sort of bad neighborhood. Normal name, then he cancelled. Right away i get pinged from the same location with a name in all caps like "TEAMDOUBLEJZ". I cancelled because the whole thing seemed not worth it. I've had a couple off other pax that i did pick up that had their email address show up. Is this normal?


As soon as I accept a request, I check two things:

1. My personal list of Uber Idiots Who Are Never Getting In My Car Again (TM).
2. Waybill to verify rider's name.

Joke names or initials for last name are an immediate cancel.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I've had a few one letter names, canceled right away. They can be "cool" on someone elses time.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Another thread confirmed that uber does not verify the name on the credit card, so users can put it anything they want. So they can be fake first and last names. I wonder how this would work with the insurance, since the policy names the passenger. Side note, anyone else notice that waybill always says 1 passenger? Again, wonder how that plays out if they have people with them. 

I've seen email addresses as names too. One lady (picked up at a very high-end condo) had just her initial, she was very nice. I got a call from her again later in the day and after a nice convo I asked her why it was just her initial, I assumed she was from a wealthy family or something and didn't want people to know. She said her husband set it up for her and must of done it on accident. So no intent to do, just didn't know how to change it. 

I won't pick up from bad areas with obviously fake names.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Another thread confirmed that uber does not verify the name on the credit card, so users can put it anything they want. So they can be fake first and last names. I wonder how this would work with the insurance, since the policy names the passenger. Side note, anyone else notice that waybill always says 1 passenger? Again, wonder how that plays out if they have people with them.
> 
> I've seen email addresses as names too. One lady (picked up at a very high-end condo) had just her initial, she was very nice. I got a call from her again later in the day and after a nice convo I asked her why it was just her initial, I assumed she was from a wealthy family or something and didn't want people to know. She said her husband set it up for her and must of done it on accident. So no intent to do, just didn't know how to change it.
> 
> I won't pick up from bad areas with obviously fake names.


this is true
actually, the only name that is required from the rider, is the first name. the last name is optional during sign up


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> this is true
> actually, the only name that is required from the rider, is the first name. the last name is optional during sign up


No its not... I ask for the last name and the last 4 of thier cc number. Your doing it wrong.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> No its not... I ask for the last name and the last 4 of thier cc number. Your doing it wrong.


you do know you can type in any name for first and last name, and the card will go through right?
but what do you mean last 4 of their cc number? how da hell can Uber charge your card if they only have 4 digits???????????????????????????????????/
so why would they require the last name if means nothing?
i signed up to be a rider last week, when did you?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just the past week I had "Mr" and "2". I wasn't very comfortable accepting those requests.

They were both lyft customers, so I couldn't check the waybill.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG Bart MaCoy (you also spelled that wrong) it's on the way bill the full CC number all x's except the last 4 numbers.

Your wrong again... stop giving bad advice.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> OMG Bart MaCoy (you also spelled that wrong) it's on the way bill the full CC number all x's except the last 4 numbers.
> 
> Your wrong again... stop giving bad advice.


im not even giving advice!!!
why are you even talking about a waybill? im talking about the SIGN UP process to be able to put any name you want as a pax. how is a waybill involved in that? smh


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

See if you knew what you were talking about you would have already suggested that. 

Also no one uses Bart Anymore... weirdo


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> See if you knew what you were talking about you would have already suggested that.
> 
> Also no one uses Bart Anymore... weirdo


i know what i was talking about, the sign up proces, which is the whole focus of THIS topic, about NAMES
you just tried to sass me but you couldnt even be on topic to do it
follow along first, smh


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon said:


> OMG Bart MaCoy (you also spelled that wrong) it's on the way bill the full CC number all x's except the last 4 numbers.
> 
> Your wrong again... stop giving bad advice.


Just checked my waybill, didn't show any part of the customer's cc info or even have a field for it. Can you take a screenshot and edit out all the important info and post it?

Mine just shows the pax's name, but the first and last name can be completely fake.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

It's so that James River Insurance and uber can get out paying insurance claims on a technicality. Just another way to stick it to the drivers.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i know what i was talking about, the sign up proces, which is the whole focus of THIS topic, about NAMES
> you just tried to sass me but you couldnt even be on topic to do it
> follow along first, smh


What ever name they type in is what they choose.. so therefore it's thier name Not a fake name. They thought of it they typed it in... they own the name "Bartsplitshairsatthemolecule"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Just checked my waybill, didn't show any part of the customer's cc info or even have a field for it. Can you take a screenshot and edit out all the important info and post it?
> 
> Mine just shows the pax's name, but the first and last name can be completely fake.


you cant tell him anything, Simon thinks he knows it all
still dont know why he's focusing on a waybill
but i looked at my waybill to, I dont see any credit card information on it.
why in the heck would we need to know/see any part of their credit card anyway?
im with you, i dont know what Simon is talkign about


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you cant tell him anything, Simon thinks he knows it all
> still dont know why he's focusing on a waybill
> but i looked at my waybill to, I dont see any credit card information on it.
> why in the heck would we need to know/see any part of their credit card anyway?
> im with you, i dont know what Simon is talkign about


Now you know how some people feel about you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> Now you know how some people feel about you.


lets stay on topic
the guy asked you to post a pic of the credit card information you say you see on the waybill
please dont duck the question
post it or your credibility is shot to h e double hockey sticks


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> OMG Bart MaCoy (you also spelled that wrong) it's on the way bill the full CC number all x's except the last 4 numbers.
> 
> Your wrong again... stop giving bad advice.


How do you get the waybill?


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> How do you get the waybill?











OR


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Vanstaal said:


> OR


Nifty. Thank you


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Newcastle said:


> Why are some passengers showing up with fake names? In the last two days of driving i've been having passengers showing up on screen with names other than their first name. I thought that one of (maybe the only) protection we had as drivers was that the name had to match the credit card. Last night i got pinged from a sort of bad neighborhood. Normal name, then he cancelled. Right away i get pinged from the same location with a name in all caps like "TEAMDOUBLEJZ". I cancelled because the whole thing seemed not worth it. I've had a couple off other pax that i did pick up that had their email address show up. Is this normal?


I've picked up PAX named "Z" , "Somebody", "ZZZZZ", "Jazz" , "X" , "Peaceful" , and "Poupile" . Could care less about their names.Just want their money


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Just want their money


Unless it's in the absolute worst part of town at 3AM I'm with you


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Maybe some of them think it's like a forum or email name, where you just make up whatever you want.


----------

